# Need new DM in Okla. area



## Driddle (Mar 9, 2002)

Hey. I've got this really bad DM who won't let us play with current rules. From what i can tell from the other messages Ive posted here, he's using Second edition rules or something. Like no half-ork paladins and no dwarfen wizards and such. 

Anyway, somoene said I might be able to find a DM here. I live in the middle of Oklahoma, near OKC.  I've seen some adds on the buletin board at my local game shop, but I'm not sure if they would work.

What should I be looking for? I obvbiously screwed up bad with the last guy. Give me some suggestions. please.


----------



## Taloras (Mar 19, 2002)

Well, Im not exactly sure what to tell you.  Im in a game here in OKC currently, i could check with our DM, see if he wants to add another player, but i dunno.  I found them here easily.


----------



## Belares (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: looking for a newgame*

Hey Driddle, I am thinking of adding 1 more player to my game if you are interested. You can contact me at marcmit@yahoo.com. I tried to email you through this board but it is not letting me do it.


----------

